# Distorsión en amplificador ¿masas ó impedancia de entrada?



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 25, 2015)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, aunque llevo algún tiempo viendo y 'alucinando' del nivel que tienen algunos usuarios de éste magnífico foro, nunca he abierto ningún tema y aprovecho la ocasión para hacerlo por si algún experto pudiese aclararme o dar una pista por dónde está la causa de un pequeño problema que tengo en mi sistema de sonido, el cuál en parte lo he fabricado yo.

Les describo mis sistema, que comencé a construirlo en los años 80, y finalizado ya entrado el 2000.

Se trata de un equipo de 3 vías activas (suwoofer, graves, medios) y 1 pasiva (agudos).

1- amplificador YAMAHA AX-92 el cuál dispone de puente para separar el previo de la etapa, el previo lo utilizo como entrada de los reproductores, y la etapa la empleo para amplificar medios-agudos. (medios directos y agudos a través de un filtro pasivo)

1- amplificador construido por mí con 2 etapas comerciales CEBEK E-8 (objeto de esta consulta) que empleo para graves.

1- otro amplificador CEBEK 1 etapa que empleo para el subwoofer y que la tengo dentro del suwoofer como autoamplificado (la señal la saco del ecualizador que dispone de salida mono para sub)

1- ecualizador BEHRINGER FBQ-1502

1- compresor/expansor BEHRINGER MDX-1600

1- divisor de frecuencias hecho por mí que saqué de la revista ELEKTOR, allá por los 80, tipo Bessel de 2 vías con corte a 800 Hz , de cuarto orden (24 dB), que estoy en proyecto de modificar a L&R y evitar los problemas de desfase entre paso-bajo y paso-alto.

Los baffles, hechos por mí.

1- subwoofer 15"

4- graves 8" bass reflex. (2 beyma + 2 otra marca que no recuerdo) dos de los baffles los hice copiando los miticos JBL 4530 sólo que reducidos a escala ya es estos últimos portan 15".(Los hice cuando tenía 16 añitos y no sabía que escalar un baffle no es lo más recomendable).

2- bocinas exponenciales (copia de las clásicas jbl 2395), también escaladas, sólo que esta vez ajusté la curva exponencial para seguir manteniendo la frecuencia de resonancia a 500 Hz como las originales. Fabriqué las bocinas con resina de polyester y las lentes con chapa de aluminio. Con motores de compresión HQ-POWER.

6- tweeter BEYMA CP-16 (conectados en serie 24 ohm y a través de filtro pasivo).

Y paso a comentar el misterio:

El caso es que al amplificador de graves, como dije construido por mí, me produce distorsión al mover los potenciómetros de volumen, que se encuentran a la entrada de señal, tal y como recomienda Cebek de 47 K log.

En un principio, que el sonido se muestra distorsionado como un carraspeo similar a cuando un pote está sucio o gastado, mi primer acto fué sustituirlos por unos nuevos, ya que tenían más de 20 años (este amplificador lo construí a principios de los 90). El caso es que con los potes nuevos el problema persiste. Está claro que no eran los potes.

Describo como se produce la distorsión.

Si tengo ambos potes al máximo el sonido es natural, sin distorsión.

Si bajo el volumen de cualquiera de los dos canales, tan sólo un poco el volumen, la distorsión aparece en ambos canales y permanece durante todo el recorrido del pote hasta que llega a 0, posición donde desaparece la distorsión.

Si el volumen del pote de un canal lo tengo a 0 o al máximo, en el otro canal, puedo mover si correspondiente pote por todo su recorrido sin aparecer distorsión.

He probado en aislar el amplificador del resto del equipo (la señal le llega desde el filtro activo), poniéndole a la entrada directamente mi reproductor de CD Pioneer PD-104 y el resultado es el mismo.

Adjunto el esquema del amplificador por si es de utilidad.
Observen que en el esquema los transistores de potencia no están bien representados (símbolo) ya que son darlington MJ2501 Y MJ3001.

Comentar sólo que el amplificador me muestra un pequeño zumbido de masas (siempre lo ha tenido) que aunque tengo todas las masas conectadas a un punto como se recomenda (en estrella) no he logrado eliminarlo, probablemente se deba a otros elementos de componen mi amplificador (indicadores de nivel y clip, anti-plop, o termostatos electrónicos que les tengo incorporados y alimentado todo con una fuente independiente de 12v estabilizada con lm7812 también con masas al mismo punto de chasis que las etapas), igual tengo un bucle entre las conexiones y no lo he apreciado.

Sin más, les envío a todos un cordial saludo, y mi agradecimiento por vuestra desinteresada voluntad y dedicación.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2015)

Esta basado en el legendariio RCA de 70W que precisamente se alimentaba con ±42Vdc, solo que este utilzaron darlington en la salida y complementairos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2015)

Trata de  ser mas concreto , no es necesaria tooooooda esa información para llegar a que el problema es con el CEBEC 

Ya le renovaste los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente ?

Podrias poner diagrama de la conexión del potenciómetro , no estarás entrando por el medio y saliendo por un extremo ? 

Los cables blindados solo deben llevar la malla soldada de un lado


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 26, 2015)

Gracias dosmetros por tu asistencia.

No soy muy entendido en electrónica, pero creo que tengo hechas bien las conexiones. Adjunto gráfico de bloques de las conexiones. Lo dejo a vuestra opinión.

Explico el funcionamiento:
Una vez pulsado el interruptor de endendido del equipo, el relé del termostato electrónico se activa 3 segundos más tarde y conecta la etapa a DC (de paso evito que en caso de oscilación rápida del relé conecte y desconecte la alimentación a alta velocidad). Y una vez alimentada pasan otros 3 segundos más en activar el relé antiplop que conecta el altavoz (todo hecho a través de 555 en modo astable).

El esquema es de un sólo canal, ambos canales son idénticos y están conectados al mismo tornillo a chasis.

En cuando a los condensadores de la fuente, no los he cambiado. Supongo que si suena bién con las dos etapas con el volumen al máximo (máximo consumo) no puede ser de filtrado de fuente. Sospecho que en los amplificadores puede haber algún componente desvalorizado.

El caso es que este síntoma ha aparecido después de más de 20 años funcionando bien.

Intentaré hacer mañana una grabación en audio de la distorsión para que puedan analizarla. (No sé si se apreciará grabando con el teléfono)

Gracias, y un saludo a todos.



Adjunto gráfica de las posiciones de los potes donde se produce el ruido de distorsión por si le resulta más fácil de entender.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 26, 2015)

Yo creo que lo que Dosmetro te pide es una foto del montaje y no un esquema, esos ruidos son muchas veces producidos por problemas de construcción y no por diseño electrónico, de ahí que muchas cosas electrónicas no son viables de ser construidas con solo el circuito, son mucho mas que un simple dibujo en un papel.

Por lo comentas es muy similar a una auto-oscilación, aunque estas se presentaban a bajo volumen y no era distorsión.

Una de las tantas cosas que se hacía era interconectar los potenciómetros entre si y luego a chasis.

Por otro lado, si no lo tienes implementado ya, una buena opción para evitar todo tipo de ruidos y emisoras de radio que se cuelen en el pre, es poner el negativo de fuente a chasis y el chasis a tierra de la línea eléctrica, es increíble como se silencia todo, no digo que sea solución, pero es otra de las tantas opciones a tener en cuenta.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 26, 2015)

Gracias por tu aclaración sergio. Intentaré también hacer fotos, aunque espero no se rían de mí, puesto que soy un simple aficionado, y al los expertos os pueda parecer caótica la maraña de cables que tengo en mi montaje. Teniendo en cuenta además que todo lo hice a lo largo de años y he ido acoplando circuitos al sistema durante ese tiempo.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 26, 2015)

Lo que me llama la atención son condensadores electroliticos de 25V en sitios donde la excursión del voltaje puede llegar a 42V, (no he hecho los cálculos, solo es lo que me parece a ojo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro,. . . .



Mira en este tema como se interconectan las partes de tu equipo


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 26, 2015)

Atendiendo a las recomendaciones de Sergio, y al artículo de Fogonazo, que me parece magnífico como solemos decir por aquí "...es de libro". Para reducir el ruido de masas o como otros que lo llaman el 'hum' de mi caso, debería soltar las mallas de la entrada de señal en las etapas, y llevarlas con sendos cables al tornillo de masas, y así tendría cada elemento conectado independientemente a masa que sería el tornillo que tengo en el chasis ¿cierto?

El hum siempre lo he tenido, pero no el ruido de distorsión.

Por otro lado, lo que dice Palurdo, me pone en la sospecha de la distorsión al mover los potes de entrada. 

¿Es posible que el fallo de alguno de los condensadores de la etapa pueda ser el causante del ruido de distorsión?

Recuerdo que el que tengo marcado sobre el esquema con el círculo lo tuve que cambiar en una ocasión porque se estropearon aunque hace mucho ya y no recuerdo cuál era el síntoma. 

El caso es que el voltaje de condensadores que indico (25V) es el que tenía originalmente las etapas que compré de CEBEK (vienen ya montadas). Al igual pasa con los diodos 1N4148, que también los he tenido que reemplazar alguna vez pero ha sido cuando se me han quemado los darlington. (calentones por tenerla mucho tiempo a mucha potencia).

¿Que misión tienen los condensadores del esquema?

Los diodos creo que son para establecer la corriente de reposo (BIAS) de modo fijo según he podido leer en este foro al respecto de algunos amplificadores vistos similares a este.



Por cierto, en el esquema de cebek parece que hay un error, los diodos 1N4148, que aparecen dos en serie conectados al rail central y un tercero que viene a continuación, en realidad no van así. No hay conexión en el rail central y van los tres en serie.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

Intentaré también hacer el circuito en un programa de diseño para comprobar las tensiones en los condensadores.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 27, 2015)

Yo veo bien el esquema (la resolución gráfica del PDF ya es otra cosa...)

De todas formas que te haya fallado antes los electrolíticos ya es un síntoma. Puede que las tensiones no lleguen a superar el limite, pero del calor se pueden haber ido secando poco a poco e ir aumentando la ESR.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yo insisto en algo, eso no es distorsión, es ruido por mal desacople o autooscilación, la distorsión de una señal de audio o cualquiera fuese es la señal original, pero modificada, recortada o cualquiera de las formas conocidas, el ruido continuo es otra cosa. Entiendo que el "ruido" se genera también con ausencia de la señal de audio, o solo cuando el audio está presente??


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

El ruido o carraspeo es sólo con audio. Sin audio sólo aprecio el humm que siempre ha tenido. El carraspeo en nuevo y es éste último lo que yo llamo ruido de distorsion.



Ciertamente amigo palurdo no se ve bien. Adjunto de nuevo con mas claridad. El enfoque es progresivoy hay que esperar un poco dependiendo del PC.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 27, 2015)

Creo que un osciloscopio podría facilitar las cosas, podrías ubicar en que punto comienza a generarse la distorsión o deformación de la señal original.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2015)

Mas alla de todo lo comentado, revisa los condensadores electrolíticos sobre todo los de baja capacidad, se suelen estropear con mucha facilidad y producen todo tipo de cosas, si lo ves hinchadito, o la goma reseca en la parte inferior en el caso de los radiales o del extremo"+" axiales, cambialos sin pensar dos veces


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

​
El diseño es espantoso como para un amplificador de 15W para supuestos 100W es horriblemente espantoso.

¿ Que transistores tiene en la salida ?, si son darlington podría tener un funcionamiento cercano a aceptable.
En caso contrario


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2015)

Te vuelvo a preguntar 

¿ Cambiaste los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente ?

También cambiaría el resto de los electrolíticos . . .






direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Observen que en el esquema los transistores de potencia no están bien representados (símbolo) ya que son darlington MJ2501 Y MJ3001.


 
Si Fogo , son Darlington


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

Entonces es el famoso caso del *"Amplificador turco"*


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

He montado la simulación.  Vemos que el voltaje de condensadores es inadecuado. El simulador no detecta el fallo.!!!

También debo decir los mj2501 y 3001 no están en el simulador y he puesto otro. No se si son similares. 

Por otro lado aunque en el simulador funciona bien.', observen lo extraño en la corriente de reposo en la rama positiva.

Gracias a todos y saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 27, 2015)

Pon alguna captura de pantalla que desde el telefono móvil no puedo simular el circuito . 

Puedes subir las imágenes al foro linkarlas al post para que se vean.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> He montado la simulación.  . . . .



El archivo da error. ¿ Con que programa está hecha la simulación ?


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

Fogo creo que no es el caso turco. Como ya dije lo aisle del resto del equipo y falla igualmente. Probado con cd directo al ampli y también con el mp3.
Los finales son darlington mj2501 y 3001.
El esquema es erróneo al igual que la disposición de los 3 diodos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 127189

Ver el archivo adjunto 14710​
A mi me parecen *"Demasiado similares"* 

Tiene a favor una protección contra cortocircuitos y al tener 3 diodos de polarización en lugar de 2 traba un poco menos en clase *"B"*


----------



## sergiot (Mar 27, 2015)

Pregunta para los que saben, como puede un simulador presentar una falla de un circuito que si está bien armado y es correcto debería funcionar bien?? se entiende mi pregunta? no soy de usar simuladores de ningún tipo, en algún momento use el viejo orcad, pero para las reparaciones que es a lo que mas me dedico no me es indispensable simular nada.

Esto no es un error de diseño ya que antes anduvo bien, es una falla de un amplificador, creo que no sirve de nada simularlo en una pc, a menos que con un osciloscopio real se mida esa distorsión y con el simulador se empiece a modificar cada componente hasta ver en la simulación la misma distorsión que vio el osciloscopio real, una locura total!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2015)

Ummmmmm , como juego se puede simular ponerle resistencias en serie y paralelo a los electrolíticos y disminuirles un 80% su capacidad


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

La simulación la hice para poder verificar el voltaje en los condensadores que dijo palurdo y podemos ver que supera el admisible.
También pensaba que como no les puedo acercar mi ampli, les acerco una copia electrónica. 

Fogo., efectivamente lleva Protección contra cortocircuitos pero si lees el manual dura sengundos. Antes de que mi mano alcance el interruptor ya se ha fogueado todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2015)

Si querés mejorarlo  :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/877588/ _ 
No hace falta agregarle transistores , solo cambiarle los valores ajustados



Aqui te dejo la reforma para que la protección sea permanente , solo agregando dos transistores y dos resistencias  :

Ver el archivo adjunto 51280


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

Amigo palurdo yo también estoy desde el movil. Resolvere tu petición en cuanto llegue.



Gracias dosmetros por el aporte.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 27, 2015)

Jeje, gracias pero no era una petición, era una sugerencia así solo con ver el hilo podemos sacar conclusiones mas rápidamente.

*sergiot*, hay simulaciones y simulaciones. Dependiendo del tipo de análisis se puede comprobar la estabilidad del diseño en condiciones tanto normales como anormales. Eso que dices de ir variando los componentes hasta ver como se comporta el diseño es en lo que se basa un análisis estadístico llamado "Montecarlo". También tienes el análisis del peor caso donde las variaciones de los componentes son máximas con respecto a su tolerancia, etc.  Ten en cuenta que por muy bien que se modelen los componentes, los simuladores no incluyen la esperanza de vida de cada componente en condiciones normales.  Un diseño dura sin averiarse tanto como las horas de vida del componente que menos tiempo dure.

Luego tienes el caso de diseños que son perfectamente estables en simulación usando un simulador, y completamente inestable en otro (ver un caso en el magazine de Linear Technologies de este mes) por pequeños errores de precisión en los cálculos. Cuando pasa eso, un diseño está mal condicionado ya que cuando las condiciones de trabajo varían ligeramente, el diseño pasa de estable a inestable.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 27, 2015)

Es verdad palurdo, completamente de acuerdo.

Las inestabilidades propias de un mal diseño son las peores de corregir o encontrar, cuando se pasa del papel a la realidad es donde todo cambia, lo veo casi todos los días en mi trabajo ya que estoy a cargo de corregir lo que no funciona después del diseño y/o armado, y puesta en marcha en lugares con las peores condiciones de ruido eléctrico.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2015)

Se parece más a este otro con transistores darlington complementarios
Ver el archivo adjunto 13347
El que fogonazo puso lo he aramdo un monton de veces, mientras los tranistores de salida sea genuinos funciona perfectamente


----------



## sergiot (Mar 27, 2015)

Por el color de la hoja me hizo acordar al viejo manual de Fapesa, pero por los tr es de rca, tengo dos libros de RCA con parte teorica y diseño de muchos equipos electrónicos, excelente todo lo que traen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Por el color de la hoja me hizo acordar al viejo manual de Fapesa, pero por los tr es de rca, tengo dos libros de RCA con parte teorica y diseño de muchos equipos electrónicos, excelente todo lo que traen.



Será porque es el también viejo manual RCA

Si bien esquemáticamente son similares, el RCA posee una sutil diferencia.
Los diodos de polarización  son diodos comunes, poseen (Los originales) una curva de caída de tensión / temperatura muy particular que mejoraba sustancialmente el rendimiento del amplificador.

También así valían esos diodos, mas que los transistores de salida.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

Fogonazo, lo he simulado con multisim 12.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2015)

*Baja* lo que subiste al Foro y simulalo   





E8.rar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-masas-impedancia-entrada-129955/#post1011142


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Baja* lo que subiste al Foro y simulalo
> 
> http://c11.forosdeelectronica.net/rar.gifE8.rar
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-masas-impedancia-entrada-129955/#post1011142


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2015)

Porque él dice que lo simuló en Multisim 12 y ese EB.rar no anda


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

El último archivo si funciona en Multisim.
Me daba error el WinRaR porque está comprimido con la última versión que yo  tenía.

Al margen, *! Que fea la imagen del esquema ¡* 

​
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*18)* Cuando publiques algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

Lo siento fogo. Es que soy profano en el mundo de la electrónica. He montado la simulación sin saber. Solo fijandome a otras del foro y aprendiendo al midmo tiempo el funcionamiento del programa. He copiado el esquema lo mejor que he sabido. Mi primera vez.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2015)

Que coincidencia, lo que decia RCA con 700mV en la etrada entregaba70W para una fuente de ±42V
Con resistencia de .33Ω en los emisores mejora la distorción


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2015)

Aporto más datos.

He grabado con el móvil el famoso ruido, distorsión o lo que sea.
La calidad no es muy buena pero se aprecia perfectamente.
Verán que parece como un carraspeo de pote sucio.
No es así ya que los cambién por unos nuevos (fué lo primero que hice)

El micrófono lo puse ante el altavoz DERECHO.
El pote que muevo es el del canañ IZQUIERDO.

(las posiciones son las que puse en las imágenes gráficas al principio de este tema)

De la duración del mp3 indico el procedimiento:

-0:00 a 0:12 s:  Tengo los dos potes al máximo. (no hay ruido)

-0:12 s:            Bajo el pote un milímetro justo despegarlo de tope máximo. (aparece el ruido)

-0:12 a 0:25 s: Mantengo el pote en la posición anterior.

-0:25 a 0:35 s: Voy bajando el pote hacia el tope mínimo.(continúa el ruido)

-0:35s :           El pote toca el mínimo (desaparece el ruido)

-0:35 a 0:45 s: Mantengo el pote al mínimo (no hay ruido)

Recordando, el ruido aparece en ambos canales con la misma intensidad.

Y NO se produce cuando uno de los potes está al mínimo al tiempo que el otro está al máximo, o cuando ambos están al máximo. (lógicamente cuando ambos están al mínimo, al no haber sonido, no hay ruido ni distorsión)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2015)

Eso no es distoción, es más bien interferencia, un sonido a fritura


----------



## palurdo (Mar 28, 2015)

No se, a mi me suena como cuando uno de los flancos se recorta un poco o que da menos amplitud que el otro, y escucho la distorsión incluso cuando debería de escucharse bien, solo que se escucha en picos y se nota poco.

Lo que podías hacer es generar una senoidal de 1kHz y 5 segundos, hacer lo mismo que has hecho grabando varios ficheros de audio para comparar(cuando no se escucha,cuando se escucha un poco, cuando se escucha mucho, etc) Si el ruido está correlado con la onda entonces es distorsión y se vera en la forma de onda. Si no esta correlado entonces se vera la interferencia. Graba esa señal con al menos 44100 de frecuencia de muestreo y 16 bits.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 28, 2015)

Gracias Palurdo.  Eres un crack.
Intentaré hacer lo que me dices.
No se si mi Samsung galaxy tiene tantas prestaciones en la grabadora de voz.

Ahora necesito 2 teléfonos. 

Uno para generar señal y otro para  grabar.

También te comento que el sonido 'bueno' puede parecer saturado pero puede que sea saturación de grabación. 

Otra cosa. Como se colocan fotos en la ventana de texto. ? Cuando lo intento me pide una dirección url.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 28, 2015)

En este enlace puedes generar y guardar la senoidal. Cualquier reproductor de MP3 te lo reproduce sin problemas. Eso si, usa el volumen mínimo que te permita escuchar el ruido con claridad porque puedes romper el altavoz si reproduces continuamente el tono (las resonancias son perversas a veces...)

Cuando subes una imagen al post, debajo te sale una miniatura. Te pones encima de la imagen y al seleccionarla te sale el menú de lo que hacer con la imagen. Haces click en "copiar dirección del enlace" y cuando la vas a insertar en el texto, pegas ahí donde te pide la url. Así aparece en el texto también en grande.

EDIT: Ahora que lo he escuchado y visto la forma de onda en el ordenador, si que está recortada por un lado, sobre todo cuando la voz de mujer aparece, pero creo que no tiene que ver con el ruido, ya que aparece incluso cuando no hay recorte, creo que mas bien el recorte viene por saturación de la grabación.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 28, 2015)

No. Cuando aparece la voz es cuando movi el volumen. Es decir es cuando provoco intencionadamente la falla del equipo. O sea poniendo un pote en posición distinta del minimo o máximo. 
La distorsion objeto de este post es la que se oye a partir de que comienza a hablar la mujer.

Sigue el audio con la secuencia de tiempos que puse antes.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 28, 2015)

Si, lo se, es un carraspeo, cuando aparece la voz se satura la grabación (se ve recortada la señal) pero el carraspeo aparece un instante después. Luego después de varios segundos ya al final se vuelve a ir. Al escucharla con el telefono me confundió un poco pero con el ordenador lo veo claro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

Casi como que suena como problema de parlantes . . . tweeter diría 

Probá a desconectarlos así vamos descartando


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 28, 2015)

Tampoco dosmetros.
Equipo activo solo oimos etapa de graves . Pasobajo 800 hz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya cambiaste todos los electrolíticos  ?


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 28, 2015)

Aún no dosmetros. Antes de ir cambiando componentes aleatoriamente preferiría averiguar la causa. Localizar el causante y entonces reemplazarlo. De este modo conseguiriamos añadir a nuestra base de conocimiento una nueva curación a una enfermedad desconocida. Sintoma...diagnóstico...tratamiento.

Lo sencillo cambiarlo todo. Empecé por los potes. Después hice lo mismo con los cables...

Lo que si voy a hacer en cuanto pueda desplazarme a la capital es traerme los condensadores que en la simulación parece que tienen voltaje inferior al que marca la simulación, principales sospechosos gracias al analisis de palurdo.  Todo puede ser un fallo del fabricante. El ampli lo construi yo pero las etapas las compre hace como 22 años.
Viste que los condesadores de 25v segun los voltimetros estan expuestos a mas de 40.?
No estan ni hichados ni manchados pero podrian estar perforados.?
Un fallo de un condensador puede provocar distorsion en ambos canales cuando uno de los potes no está a máxima potencia.?
Cuando ambos están a tope no hay distorsion.  Desde luego el filtrado de la fuente seguro que no puede ser.
Mas bien parece tal y como comentan, alguna autooscilacion producida al variar la impedancia de entrada de cualquier canal y se filtra a ambos canales. 
Perdón por ser tan extenso. Pero esta es la percepción que tengo por ahora de la posible causa a la que he llegado gracias a vuestra desinteresada colaboración. 
Me faltan palabras de agradecimiento a todos vosotros por la ayuda que me están prestando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

Lo mio no es aleatorio  , es aprendizaje por experiencia propia , ajena , y a los ponchazos , los capacitores electroliticos de esa edad bien pudieron ya perder el 80 % de su capacidad inicial . . .

Podes cambiarlos de a uno , así aprendés cual fue el causante , pero es mas trabajoso y mucho mayor el riesgo de cometer un error y quemarlo.

También ese ruido podria ser un capacitor cerámico , me pasó con un preamplificador que había comenzado a hacer un sonido a terremoto sunserround  y el causante era un pequeño disco cerámico.

Para hacer bien lo que querés , haría falta al menos un osciloscopio o una sonda de audio para ver dónde se genera el ruido.

Además de la pérdida de capacidad se les aumenta el Rc y se les disminuye RL

Fijate en éste modelo de capacitor :







Saludos !

Agrego : los capacitores de hace 25 años facilmente podian soportar el doble de voltaje , lo tengo comprobado , los actuales ni por asomo , mejor compralos de 63 V


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2015)

Apoyo a Due, no tenes idea el dolor de cabeza que pueden dar los electroíticos, hace tiempo atendia un equipo que cuando se uzaba hacia coas inimaginables, ruidos variaciones de volumen etc, ya casi loco y pensando sin querer deslizo mis dedos sobre un electrolitico de unos 4.7uf y oh para mi sorpresa la cápsula giraba!!, esta reseco, lo cambie y todo eso misterioso no volvio a ocurrir, luego con el tiempo aprendi que cuando un equipo emite sonidos raros como el tuyo casi seguro que esta involucrado un capacitor.......

De alli la insistencia de Due y mía.....


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 28, 2015)

Gracias dosmetros los comprare de 63 v para que me duren otros 22 años. 

Respecto al esquema del condensador, debo decir que soy 'Analfabeto' electronicamente hablando. Copio y pego pero no sé lo que hago.

Fíjate el correctivo que me puso el maestro fogo por la presentación de mi simulación. 

Yo manejo el Cad para planos de edificaciones, esa es mi profesión.  Y no veas lo que me sorprende la presentación de algunos planos de baffes que se postean por ahí. 

Cuando logre reparar esto pienso pasar a ponerle la  protección permanente. 

Igualmente y si me lo permiten intentaré exponer mi filtro activo. Este lleva funcionando 25 años sin problemas. Solo que voy a modificarlo a L.Riley. Y le voy a adaptar un ajuste de fase variable de 0 a 360 grados., tengo el esquema de los míticos BSS de los .'80. 

Todo ello poco a poco., dispongo de poco tiempo libre., llevo más de un año con los componentes guardados en una bolsita y todavía no he podido hacer la pcb. Las hago manualmente ya que no me salen bien con los programas. Cosas de mi ignorancia. !


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 28, 2015)

Ese diagrama que te dejo Dosmetros es el modelo equivalente de un condensador que ha perdido su capacitancia, se va a comportar como un resistor y un capacitor en serie, solo que el resistor va a tener un valor elevadisimo y el condensador en cambio tendra una capacidad muy reducida en comparación a la real.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 29, 2015)

Les presento a la criatura. 


Para los amantes del vintage.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 29, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También ese ruido podria ser un capacitor cerámico , me pasó con un preamplificador que había comenzado a hacer un sonido a terremoto sunserround  y el causante era un pequeño disco cerámico.



Hace años construí un termostato ambiental algo particular. Una PTC (KTY81-100) y un condensador formaban la red RC de un oscilador astable 555. El sensor tenia en paralelo y en serie dos presets (para fijar los puntos máximos y mínimos del termostato). La salida del oscilador de frecuencia variable se hacia pasar por  un 4046, de esa forma la señal de control resultante era PWM y tras invertirla digitalmente controlaba la velocidad de un ventilador. 

Bueno pues instalé el termostato y ajusté con los presets el rango de temperaturas. Cuando después de varias pruebas constaté que funcionaba  correctamente, vi que la PTC estaba en una mesa y me di cuenta de que me había olvidado de conectarla.

Entonces toqué el condensador de la red RC, que lo puse cerámico, y al poco empieza a moverse el ventilador...

Cambié el condensador cerámico por uno de poliéster, y coloqué la PTC. No pude ajustar el termostato porque le faltaba recorrido a uno de los presets que me toco cambiar por uno de mayor valor.

Resulta que el condensador cerámico había estado funcionando como sensor de temperatura y para colmo tenia una respuesta mucho mas sensible que la PTC.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 29, 2015)

Vaya, pues en nuestro esquema también tenemos un condensador cerámico de 0,1 nF en la base del BD237. Apunto un nuevo sospechoso más.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 29, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Vaya, pues en nuestro esquema también tenemos un condensador cerámico de 0,1 nF en la base del BD237. Apunto un nuevo sospechoso más.



Menudo equipo de sonido que te has fajado, a ponerlo a punto sera!


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 30, 2015)

Ya he adquirido el reemplazo para los sospechos. Los electrolíticos, determinados por pruebas (los de 22uF y 47uF parecen estar expuestos a un voltaje superior al que soportan) y gracias a al agudeza de Palurdo.

También he adquirido los cerámicos basándonos en la experiencia de Dosmetros y Pandacba.

Finalmente no he podido encontrarlos todos de 63 v me ha quedado de 50V el de 47uF.



Espero poder reemplazarlos para el viernes o el sábado.

Le mantendré informados.

Mientras intentaré hacer una grabación de la distorsión según las prescripciones de Palurdo. Aunque no podré hacerlo a 1 Khz, puesto que lo tengo cortado a 800 hz. Probaré con 500 hz por ejemplo, auque a mi parecer los mejor sería una frecuencia mas baja si pretendemos coger 'al aire' una senoidal lo más clara posible. ¿quizás 100 hz?.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2015)

Si se trata de localizar el componente que genera el problema sin ir al cambio de todos es cuando se necesita instrumental de medición adecuado, ya sea un generador de audio, un osciloscopio, un tester de buena calidad, capacimetro e inductometro sería ideal, sin todo lo anterior no te queda otra que cambiar a los sospechosos de siempre, después seguir en la búsqueda por otro lado si no se soluciona el problema, un celular no es una herramienta de trabajo mas allá que la utilices por falta de ellas.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 30, 2015)

Gracias sergiot. Como dije., soy un aficionado y no dispongo de instrumentos de laboratorio.

Al menos intentaré revelar la senoidal por métodos caseros. A falta de pan, buenas son tortas...
Si lo consigo no dudare en exponerlo para todos.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2015)

Pasa que el minimo instrumental es un tester, y en la actualidad uno digital con medidor de transistores, capacidad e inductancia es algo, además de las otras mediciones, es algo sencillo de tener.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 30, 2015)

Si sergio, tengo un polímetro que compré en los chinos, pero sólo me mide bien voltajes y resistencias. En amperaje no lo he probabo, pero en cuanto a condensadores, lo probé y no mide bien, nada bien, ni siquiera se aproxima al valor que marca los componentes. Y el hfe, no hace nada, creo que lo lleva de adorno.

Tengo un antiguo polímetro TES, que funcionaba muy bién hasta que un día lo desarmé para limpiar por dentro el cristalito de la pantalla. Tenía polvo pegado por dentro, y resulta que al ir a montarlo de nuevo, lleva una placa superpuesta sobre otra, que va con pins y no me apercibí de que se puede montar en ambas posturas, es decir, que si te equivocas la pones al revés que es lo que me pasó y me cargué algo y ahora no mide nada bién. Le cambié los C.I. pero seguía igual, así que lo guardé y me compré el de los chinos, barato pero no sirve para nada.




En cuanto a frecuencímetros, generadores de señales, osciloscopios... nada.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2015)

Los tester de la marca Unit son confiables y no tan caros, hay muchos modelos con distintas prestaciones, pero en todas miden bien, yo compre uno especialmente para armar las bobinas del crossover pasivo para los bafles.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 31, 2015)

palurdo dijo:


> No se, a mi me suena como cuando uno de los flancos se recorta un poco o que da menos amplitud que el otro, y escucho la distorsión incluso cuando debería de escucharse bien, solo que se escucha en picos y se nota poco.
> 
> Lo que podías hacer es generar una senoidal de 1kHz y 5 segundos, hacer lo mismo que has hecho grabando varios ficheros de audio para comparar(cuando no se escucha,cuando se escucha un poco, cuando se escucha mucho, etc) Si el ruido está correlado con la onda entonces es distorsión y se vera en la forma de onda. Si no esta correlado entonces se vera la interferencia. Graba esa señal con al menos 44100 de frecuencia de muestreo y 16 bits.



He hecho lo que me decía aquí el amigo Palurdo, solo que con frecuencia de 500Hz, ya que el sistema es activo y lo tengo cortado a 800Hz, también probé con 100Hz, pero el resultado no ha sido tan nítido, lo que sí me ha servido para comprobar, es que el ruído de distorsión aumenta conforme baja la frecuencia.

Adjunto los archivos de audio y de  imagen de las ondas.

Aquí les pongo las imágenes:

500 Hz SIN DISTORSION:



500 Hz CON DISTORSION:



Adjunto las muestras en rar, audio e imágenes de la muestra para que puedan analizarlo ustedes también en casa.

Creo que ya si podemos decir que es distorsión ¿que opinais?.

Me quedo con la incógnita de la causa. 

Amigo Palurdo  eres un fenómeno.

P.D. El procedimiento empleado finalmente ha sido conectando una tablet a la entrada AUX a la que le instalé la aplicación 'FuncGen' desde google playstore (es gratis), con la que genero las frecuencias deseadas.
Y Grabando con el móvil, esta vez cuidando no poner muy alto el volumen para no saturar la grabación. (pegando lo más posible el móvil al altavoz para evitar coger ruidos externos, tráfico, vecinos, o mi propia respiración).



Pongo los resultados a 100 Hz.

100 Hz SIN DISTORSION



100 Hz CON DISTORSION



Quizás no sea tan nítido por la calidad del micrófono del móvil.

Lo que sí vemos es que en comparación con las imágenes anteriores, el nivel con distorsión tiene más potencia en las bajas frecuencias, mientras que en las medias (500hz) parece que tien menos potencia, con respecto a la señal limpia.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 31, 2015)

A baja frecuencia tiende a saturar por eso la pendiente es casi una vertical en comparación a la pendiente de la senoidal, mas allá de ver el fenómeno y en definitiva confirmar lo que muchos habían dicho, esto no te dice que componente es el defectuoso, incluso para acotar la búsqueda y determinar en que parte de toda la amplificación se produce el fenómeno, deberías tomar muestra de la señal por etapas, función que hace el oscilocopio de permitirnos ver, lo que no se puede ver, cuando no se dispone de eso no queda otra que medir componente por componente. En casos de amplificadores estéreos se tomaban comparaciones entre canales cuando era uno el que fallaba, que me imagino que no es tu caso, o tiene un canal funcionando bien??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2015)

Podrias armar un osciloscopio con la tarjeta de audio de la PC y ahí si localizar EL componente


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 31, 2015)

Gracias Sergiot, el caso es que la distorsión se produce en ambos canales cuando el mando del volumen de alguno de los dos canales se encuentra en un punto medio.

Si ambos mandos están al máximo no hay distorsión.

Si bajo un poco cualquiera de los dos mandos, la distorsión se produce en ambos canales al mismo tiempo. (es decir, la distrorsión se mete en ambos canales cuando bajo el volumen de uno cualquiera de ellos).

Cuando uno de los mandos está a 0 (entrada en corto) tampoco hay distorsión al igual que cuando ambos estaban al máximo.

Es como si al variar la impedancia de entrada de una de las 2 etapas (o viceversa), se produce distorsión en ésta etapa y la mete también en la otra etapa. (el problema supongo que está a la entrada de las etapas).





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias armar un osciloscopio con la tarjeta de video de la PC y ahí si  localizar EL componente



¡ se puede hacer esto!
¿cómo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> . . . . . ¡ se puede hacer esto!
> ¿cómo?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/


----------



## palurdo (Mar 31, 2015)

En lugar de usar la tarjeta del PC es mas seguro comprar una externa USB de 2€ por eBay. Además ese modelo en concreto se puede modificar fácilmente para eliminar el condensador de acople de entrada y así poder medir niveles de continua.

http://www.epanorama.net/newepa/2012/05/08/usb-soundcard-to-digital-storage-oscilloscope/


----------



## sergiot (Mar 31, 2015)

Por lo que comentás, dudo mucho que la falla sea generada por un componente, jamás escuche que este tipo de fallas se generen en ambos canales y de la misma manera, a menos que los electrolíticos de ambos estén secos por los años y generen fallas iguales en ambos lados, que quiero decir con esto, es muy, pero muy improbable que un transistor se queme en los dos canales al mismo tiempo y de la misma manera.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 31, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Por lo que comentás, dudo mucho que la falla sea generada por un componente, jamás escuche que este tipo de fallas se generen en ambos canales y de la misma manera, a menos que los electrolíticos de ambos estén secos por los años y generen fallas iguales en ambos lados, que quiero decir con esto, es muy, pero muy improbable que un transistor se queme en los dos canales al mismo tiempo y de la misma manera.



Mi sospecha es que algo a la entrada de una de las etapas produzca la distorsión y se trasmita por retorno a la otra, y en ello intervengan las resistencias de los potes.

*(si un pote está al mínimo 'entrada en corto' no hay distorsión en el canal que suena)*

*(si los dos potes tán al máximo 'entrada abierta' no hay distorsión en ninguno de los canales)
*
*(si uno de los potes está en modo resistivo da igual cerca del mínimo, mitad o cerca del máximo se produce distorsión en ambos canales)
*

Por lo que la sospecha está desde la entrada de señal hasta los dos primeros transistores que nos encontramos ¿?
¿tiene mi circuito alguna conexión entre la salida de altavoz y la entrada de señal?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 31, 2015)

Pero no hay forma que interactúen los dos canales, es mas, tendrías que trabajar con uno solo.

La única vinculación es la masa de la fuente, pero es solo eso, la señal está separada y si no lo estuviese sería lo mismo, unir las dos entradas es como usarlo en mono.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 31, 2015)

¿podría pasar algo similar a esto?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 31, 2015)

En función del defecto que se describe y respondiendo este mismo a posiciones específicas de los potes => existe resistencia entre las masas de ambos potes y las masas de entrada de señal a ambos canales.

Esto produce interacción entre canales, nada más.

Solución: revisar la unión de masas en torno a esos lugares.

Saludos


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 6, 2015)

Estimados amigos, este pasado fin de semana he tenido tiempo para proceder a las verificaciones y reposiciones referidas y siento comunicarles que el resultado no ha sido satisfactorio.

Paso 1: Reemplazo de condensadores sospechosos. Procedí al reemplazo de los condensadores sospechosos, al verificar que estaban somedios a una tensión mayor de la que son capaces de soportar (véase simulación puesta al principio del tema). Se trataba de los condensadores de 47 uF/25v y 22uF/25v y de paso el cerámico de 100pF, por si acaso.

Paso 2: Redireccionado de las masas del equipo. Al desmontar el equipo descubrí el bucle de masas que me provocaba el pequeño hum. Estaba en los tornillos que sujetan las etapas, la PCB de las mismas tenían las masas alrededor de los taladros y por tanto transmitían a chasis las masas a través de los tornillos. (ver fotos adjuntas).
Ante el caos de cables que tengo en mi montaje (advertencia, la imagen puede herir la sensibilidad de los prolijos) decidí desmontar todas las masas y volverlas a poner siguiendo las instrucciones del artículo de Fogonazo (link en uno de los mesajes anteriores). Salvo de la conexión a chasis por problemas de espacio la tengo algo alejada de la fuente de alimentación.
Las masas las coloqué en una borna, y las conecté a chasis con una R de 10 ohm.
Detecté dos correcciones más. Conectar las masas de los conectores de entrada de señal con cable a la borna de masas y soltarlas de la entrada de señal a las etapas. Conectar a la misma borna el negativo de altavoces (que lo tenía puesto a la etapa más cercana). Resultado inicial negativo. Al conectar me producía un plop, plop, plop en los altavoces. Desapareció al volver a conectar las masas de entrada de señal a las etapas. Resultado final satisfactorio con desaparición del hummm.

RESULTADO:

1 Problema de distorsión continúa.
2 Problema de hummm resuelto, tan sencillo y me he pegado 22 años soportándolo (era muy leve y sólo se percibía en los silencios entre canciones)

Olvidé algo.

Ya que me quedé con la incógnita de los condensadores, y como dije mi polímetro 'de los chinos' no medía bién los condensadores, lo desmonté y ví que tenía una resistencia de ajuste en la entrada de comprobación de condensadores, así que procedí a ajustarlo utilizando un condensador como patrón, lógicamente el ajuste no es muy preciso pero al menos la indicación sé que es aproximada.

Comprobé los condensadores, los de 100 nF 'correcto', los de 47uF 'correcto', pero los de 22uF me marcaban 12 uF. Por tanto su reemplazo ha sido un acierto (me ha salvado de una avería inminente).

Por cierto, en el esquema del circuito (espuesto al principio del tema) tenía marcado éste condensador con un círculo donde ponía 'ojo se rompe' y recordé de hace años (cuando se rompió).

Hace años en una fiesta, utilizando el equipo a alto nivel, se produjo un BRRRRR muy potente que terminó destruyendo los finales de potencia. Los reemplacé pensando que fué por exceso de volumen, pero volvieron a quemarse los nuevos nada más encenderlo, volvieron a quemarse los segundos que les puse, así que me puse a comprobar componente por componente y detecté que ese condensador de 22uF estaba 'en corto'. Erróneamente los reemplacé por unos similares con el mismo voltaje (25V).

*Sírvase esta experiencia para quién tenga etapas de este tipo verificar éstos condensadores, y reemplazarlos por otros de 63V y se ahorrarán dolores de cabeza y algunos euros que cuestan los MJ2501 y MJ3001 (por cierto difíciles de encontrar en la actualidad). Todo ello gracias a los consejos y recomendaciones de todos los expertos que han participado en este tema, cuyo conocimiento y sabiduría exponen desinteresadamente a la comunidad.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 127696

Aquí se ve una soldadura extremadamente fea, abajo a la izquierda. Supongo que será la conexión a base de uno de los transistores de potencia.

Por favor refrescame la memoria, ¿ La distorsión es en uno o ambos canales. ?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2015)

En ambos Fogonazo, eso es lo mas extraño.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 6, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 127696
> 
> Aquí se ve una soldadura extremadamente fea, abajo a la izquierda. Supongo que será la conexión a base de uno de los transistores de potencia.
> 
> Por favor refrescame la memoria, ¿ La distorsión es en uno o ambos canales. ?



La distorsión es en ambos canales.

La soldadura. Es mancha de la resina del soldado (siempre estuvo así). Tanto la extrema de la izquierda como la extrema de la derecha son las soldaduras de los condensadores de 100nF de alimentación V+ y V- a masa que la placa original no las tenía pero el fabricante recomendaba, y se las acoplé en ese punto. Las conexiones de los transistores están un poco más arriba (véase foto general del equipo).

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2015)

Realiza esta comprobación:

1) Desconecta la señal de entrada de una de la placas.
2) Inyecta a la entrada vacante señal de audio desde una fuente externa, por ejemplo reproductor MP3, celular ¿¿??
3) Comprueba que pasa con el sonido de esa placa.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 6, 2015)

La que sí veo fea es la del tercio inferior a la izquierda (que si es de los finales de potencia).

No lo precibí al desmontarlo, no sé si es brillo de la foto, o parece semidessoldada igual al soldar los cables en los espadines, aflojó la soldadura. Lo revisaré.

Creo que fogo se refería a ésta. Perdón.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2015)

Si, me refería a esa.

Resuelda, prueba y si todo sigue igual efectúa la comprobación que comenté


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 6, 2015)

Olvidé mencionar otra verificación que hice este fin de semana pasado.

Comprobar los condensadores de la fuente.

Apliqué el método de fogonazo en su artículo 'Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio'.

El resultado de la medición de VCA fue "0v". Claro que después de leer más detenidamente el artículo (los estaba haciendo desde el móvil) me he dado cuenta que la medición hay que hacerla 'con consumo' y yo no tenía puesto audio al hacer la comprobación. De todos modos si estuvieran mal los condensadores habría medido algo en reposo ¿¿??.

Utilicé un condensador 330nF/400v. Es válido ¿¿?? La red eléctrica en España es 230v/50Hz.

La fuente +42 0 -42 VDC tiene instalados 2 condensadores por rama 4700uF/63v (2+2; total 4 uds)​
No duden en hacerme cualquier sugerencia para hacer las comprobaciones que puedan ser de interés, por rara que sea, los problemas 'raros' suelen tener soluciones 'raras'. Que estén dentro de mis limitadas posibilidades. Lo agradezco.

Hasta el próximo fin de semana no podré meter mano de nuevo, así que iré preparando la lista de tareas con las sugerencias que crean oportuno.

Gracias a Todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Olvidé mencionar otra verificación que hice este fin de semana pasado.
> 
> Comprobar los condensadores de la fuente.
> 
> ...




Nop, sin consumo seguramente dará 0V, hay que probarlo con carga ​


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 7, 2015)

Una duda existencial.

Al principio de este post hice una simulación con multisim de mi ampli y tal y como pude comprobar tiene dos condensadores que están sometidos a un voltaje superior al que soporta.
Como estaban bajo sospecha les coloqué un voltímetro, y sólo por eso pude detectarlo.

El programa no me arrojó ningún mensaje de alerta, incluso otros programas más básicos ves como explota el componente en una animación en la pantalla.

NO quedando conforme con el resultado, he hecho una simulación de prueba. He puesto una fuente de 100Vcc, le he colocado un condensador electrolítico de 25V y además lo he conectado con la polaridad invertida +vcc al negativo y positivo a ground.

Y no explota, ni sale mensaje, y en la pestaña de simulación aparece 0 errors, 0 warnings.

¿¿¿???


----------



## sergiot (Abr 7, 2015)

Como te dije antes, para las reparaciones no sirven las simulaciones, para reparar hay que sentarse a medir y medir y volver a medir, además de pensar donde y que medir, a lo sumo tendrías que hacer ensayos sobre la placa real, inyectar audio, tomar muestras del audio en distintas etapas y ver donde se produce el problema.

Con la simulación solo estas perdiendo tiempo.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 7, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Como te dije antes, para las reparaciones no sirven las simulaciones, para reparar hay que sentarse a medir y medir y volver a medir, además de pensar donde y que medir, a lo sumo tendrías que hacer ensayos sobre la placa real, inyectar audio, tomar muestras del audio en distintas etapas y ver donde se produce el problema.
> 
> Con la simulación solo estas perdiendo tiempo.



Te olvidaste mencionar que a veces también conviene usar el olfatómetro... 

Con la simulación, al menos se ha visto que algún componente no esta bien dimensionado, pero realmente la simulación sirve para verificar un diseño y sospechar por donde puede haber envejecido, pero solo son "indicios". En la simulación no se sabe sobre una soldadura fría, un diodo que deja de funcionar cuando se calienta, un transistor con la base cruzada (y por lo tanto con una hfe mucho menor)...

Pero es un tema mas complicado que todo esto. Estoy de acuerdo en que debería de dar al menos un warning si por ejemplo intentas alimentar un LM741 con 100V pero si por ejemplo insertas un circuito que detecte subidas de tensión de 100V en la alimentación o las entradas del operacional, y la simulación se para antes de que el detector empiece a funcionar y proteja el circuito, la simulación tampoco es muy útil. Sin embargo no estaría mal un warning en plan " componente U5 sobrealimentado al 140%, su vida útil se ha reducido 4 años"...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 7, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Como te dije antes, para las reparaciones no sirven las simulaciones, para reparar hay que sentarse a medir y medir y volver a medir, además de pensar donde y que medir, a lo sumo tendrías que hacer ensayos sobre la placa real, inyectar audio, tomar muestras del audio en distintas etapas y ver donde se produce el problema.
> 
> Con la simulación solo estas perdiendo tiempo.


Gracias. Esto lo entendi.
Lo que trataba de decir en mi ejemplo era...

Error. Condesador invertido. No funcionará
Warning. Como hagas esto te explotará en la cara.

En una ocasión se me clavó uno en la escayola del techo. je je je. Y creo que no he sido el unico.

Pensaba que el programa pudiese tener alguna variable para desactivar estas alertas.

que tipo de errors o warnings son las que detecta.?

Si diseñamos un circuito con errores como el expuesto, el resultado es que 'funciona' Pero la realidad es que 'explota'.

Cualquiera puede cometer un error. Como dijo el escritor y académico Don Camilo... 'a la mejor put... se le puede escapar un pedo'.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2015)

*FogoComentario temporal: Se están yendo con el tema hacia el lado de "Los Tomates", entiéndase Off Topic*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2015)

Nos estamos desviando del tema principal 







El Multisim *es un excelente simulador para audio* , pero debes estar alerta a lo que haces y considerar un montón de cuestiones por ti mismo.

Por ejemplo , se pueden poner los bc548 como transistores de salida trabajando a 140V y drenando 8 Amperes . . . y funcionan.

O sea que las cuestiones de "hasta cuanto voltaje , hasta cuanta corriente y hasta cuanta potencia" , no las toma en cuenta.

P.S.: La tensión sobre un capacitor en una plaqueta de audio debería medirse con osciloscopio , ya que podría estar recibiendo alterna pulsante que el tester no considera y no puede medir correctamente . A menos que estemos seguros que es contínua.

Podés ponerle el osciloscopio en Multisim


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 13, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Realiza esta comprobación:
> 
> 1) Desconecta la señal de entrada de una de la placas.
> 2) Inyecta a la entrada vacante señal de audio desde una fuente externa, por ejemplo reproductor MP3, celular ¿¿??
> 3) Comprueba que pasa con el sonido de esa placa.



He realizado las pruebas indicadas, y el resultado es bastante revelador.

Al desconectar la señal de entrada de un canal, lógicamente no salía el audio reproducido pero sí el ruido. *Sólo el ruido*.

Al fijarme bien, el ruido es como una interfererncia del sonido reproducido, es decir, sigue la secuencia de sonido reproducido en el otro canal.

Ya puestos, desconecté la alimentación del canal que estaba reproduciendo, me explico desconecté el +42v y el -42v dejando sólo la masa y probé de nuevo y la interferencia NO se reproducía. (La otra placa recibiendo señal pero no amplifica al no estar alimentada)

La conclusión a la que he llegado es que lo que tenemos es una *¿interferencia?* de un canal a otro en el proceso de amplificación. (La interferencia no se produce cuando la placa esta desconectada de la alimentación). Por tanto entiendo que no se produce por el cableado de la entrada de señal.

Lo dejo a vuestra opinión.

He grabado el resultado en el archivo de audio que adjunto.
Lamentablemente, aunque desconecté el plug de entrada del canal grabado, en la grabación podemos seguir oyendo la música puesto que el otro canal estaba sonando y se oye de fondo. Pero si afinan el oído podrán oir la interferencia que se produce en el canal, es como un carraspeo.

PD. El defecto se produce indistintamente en uno u otro canal. (Ambos canales tienen el mismo fallo).


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2015)

Eso se llama intermodulación y puede provenir de lazos de tierra o falta de uF en la fuente.

Dibuja un esquema de como están conectadas las tierras de ambas placas y de parlantes + un esquema de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 13, 2015)

Gracias,

Próxima tarea, comprobar los condensadores de la fuente aunque no muestran manchas de haber perdido el electrolito, procederé a medir el rizado (con carga).

¿los diodos también?

En caso afirmativo cuál es el procedimiento para probar éstos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Próxima tarea, comprobar los condensadores de la fuente aunque no muestran manchas de haber perdido el electrolito, procederé a medir el rizado (con carga).





> ¿los diodos también?
> 
> En caso afirmativo cuál es el procedimiento para probar éstos.



Primero mide los *diodos*  para lo cual debes desoldar uno de los extremos.
Si los diodos están OK, realiza la comprobación de rizado.

*Edit:*
Para que la fuente trabaje "En Carga" puedes conectar a la misma lámparas de automotor en serie (Todas de la misma potencia) hasta llegar a un voltaje superior al de la fuente.
Por ejemplo, si tu fuente es de ±45Vcc colocas 4 lámparas de 12V en serie (48V)
Esto es para hacer comprobaciones sobre el equipo sin hacer ruido.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 13, 2015)

¿de cuantos watios deben ser las lámparas?


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 13, 2015)

Adjunto diagrama de conexiones. 
Ver el archivo adjunto BLOQUES Model (1).pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2015)

El "Punto estrella", (Unión de los negativos) se debe formar sobre la placa de los capacitores y desde allí al borne del chasis.

Ver el archivo adjunto 37693​
¿ Comprobaste los diodos ?


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 13, 2015)

Olvide un detalle. Hemos oirdo el ruido aislado sacando el plug. Si en vez de sacarlo balanceo los canales no sale ruido por el canal silenciado.





Fogonazo dijo:


> El "Punto estrella", (Unión de los negativos) se debe formar sobre la placa de los capacitores y desde allí al borne del chasis.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 37693​
> ¿ Comprobaste los diodos ?



La conexión estrella la tengo a unos 30 cm de la fuente por problemas de espacio. Lleva asi desde que lo construi. Más de 20 años sin problemas. 

Los diodos...los comprobare este fin de semana. Mi trabajo no me deja tiempo libre.

Próxima tarea.
1 comprobar diodos
2 comprobar rizado condensadores fuente.

Si consideran algo más no duden en ampliar mi lista de tareas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2015)

Las masas de las fichas de entrada podrias conectarlas a chasis mediante resistencias de 100 Ohms


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 16, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las masas de las fichas de entrada podrias conectarlas a chasis mediante resistencias de 100 Ohms



¡gracias!

Lo añadiré a mi lista de tareas.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 9, 2015)

Estimados amigos he procedido a realizar las tareas pendientes.

Diodos. Los he comprobado y todos bien.  En un sentido no dan paso y en el otro valores entre 415 y 420.

Condensadores.  No me he parado a medir el rizado. Directamente los reemplace por unos nuevos. Ya que con lo antiguos que eran me parecio lo mas adecuado.  Por cierto los nuevos con las mismas características son la mitad de pequeños. 

Lamentablemente el resultado vuelve a ser negativo. 

Sigue el dichoso ruido.

Estoy  por tirar la toalla. 

Estoy pensando en jubilar mis queridas etapas, que me han acompañado desde hace ya 23 largos años. 

He visto en este foro varias etapas muy atractivas adatables a mi sistema +-42v . Pero no me veo con conocimiento para tomar la decisión mas idónea. 

Mis altavoces son de 8" dos por canal de 8 y 4 ohm. Es decir 3ohm por canal.

Serian tan amables a su opinión de sugerirme cual podría ser el más recomendable a mi caso.?

Mi deseo es aprovechar lo mas caro. La fuente de 400w y los disipadores., aunque son para TO3 es facil acoplarles hasta al menos 6 transistores de los nuevos De encapsulado plastico.

Gracias a todos. Y espero me den alguna alegría con sus recomendaciones después de tanto sufrimiento y decepciones en esta reparacion fustrada.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2015)

Esos bafles supongo no son originales, ese circuito estaba diseñado para trabajar con 8ohms!! con tres es una tortura!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> ¡gracias!
> 
> *Lo añadiré a mi lista de tareas*.



¿ Hiciste la tarea ?


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 9, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Esos bafles supongo no son originales, ese circuito estaba diseñado para trabajar con 8ohms!! con tres es una tortura!!!!



Si amigo panda. Los baffles son anteriores al ampli. Los hice en los 80. Solo he sustituido los altavoces por deterioro de las gomas de suspensión.  El de 4 ohm fue un error de compra creo que fue entre los años 2000 o 2005 como mucho. A niveles caseros nunca he tenido problemas. En fiestas si me he fundido los darlingthon . Pero desde que le instalé el compresor-limitador no ha quemado más finales.
Behringer barato malo pero cumple su cometido. No lo recomiendo para uso profesional pero si para domestico. La razon es la imprecisión tanto mi ecualizador como el compresor tienen diferencias notables entre canales izq y dcho. Además tengo una consola xenyx a la que se le han ido fundiendo paulatinamente los segmentos del display y ya sólo le queda una rayita. Behringer bonito barato pero componentes malos. Hacen su función pero por poco tiempo.





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Hiciste la tarea ?



Si maestro fogo. Tal como indiqué decidí sustituir los condensadores de la fuente sin llegar a verificar si los viejos estuvieran malos o no. Lo que si me dijo el de la tienda es que los nuevos seguro que no me van a durar otro 23 años. Ya no se fabrican como antes. 
Éstos son los condensadores viejos.  Los nuevos no les he tomado fotos pero son ridículos al lado de estos. Tuve que taladrar la pcb ya que tenían las patas más juntas.
Curiosidad. Los condensadores viejos marcaban el polo + en lugar del - como estamos habituados a ver.

Los diodos comprobados y suestamente bien.  Polimetro en modo diodo. En un sentido no mide y a la inversa da cifras no muy dispares.  No se el significado pero a mi entender el problema sería conucir a la inversa o no conducir en sentido directo.

Gracias por su interes y de panda.

Me animan a reemplazar mis etapas por alguna del foro o creen que merece la pena continuar probando.?


----------

